# HSR acceleration rate?



## Oldsmoboi

I'm just curious, assuming no passengers on board and thus not accounting for passenger comfort, how fast can something like the ICE3 or TGV or even Acela accelerate?

Basically - What is the 0-60?


----------



## Trogdor

Passenger comfort is not the limiting factor in a train's acceleration.


----------



## Oldsmoboi

Trogdor said:


> Passenger comfort is not the limiting factor in a train's acceleration.


I'm absolutely certain the HRS train sets can accelerate faster than most customers would feel comfortable with.


----------



## train person

This shows a TGV set pulling away from Aix en Provence on the LGV Med.

0 -190mph in less than ten minutes....



As to max acceleration rates, a friend of mine used to drive Eurostars, and when you need to go you just pull the stick back as far as it goes and the train accelerates at the rate controlled by the software, which is generally designed to apply as much power as the traction equipment can deal with.


----------



## jis

For the Japanese N700 series 0 - 60 mph is 37 sec.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Oldsmoboi said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger comfort is not the limiting factor in a train's acceleration.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely certain the HRS train sets can accelerate faster than most customers would feel comfortable with.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that also depend on if they were standing or sitting? The train software has to assume both states are possible at any given time. In addition you have factors of maintenance and fatigue along with power consumption. Although the 700 series Jis refers to above is much newer, it is my understanding that the 500 series was actually faster. But, it was substantially more expensive to build and maintain and was operated at a reduced maximum speed in order to conserve power and delay expensive maintenance.


----------



## jis

Texas Sunset said:


> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger comfort is not the limiting factor in a train's acceleration.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely certain the HRS train sets can accelerate faster than most customers would feel comfortable with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that also depend on if they were standing or sitting? The train software has to assume both states are possible at any given time. In addition you have factors of maintenance and fatigue along with power consumption. Although the 700 series Jis refers to above is much newer, it is my understanding that the 500 series was actually faster. But, it was substantially more expensive to build and maintain and was operated at a reduced maximum speed in order to conserve power and delay expensive maintenance.
Click to expand...

500 Series had higher maximum speed, but they were not as fast at acceleration. Nominally they were capable of 1.5 km/h/s, with a special version that could do 1.92 km/h/s, whereas a run of the mill 700 can do 2km/h/s, with special ones capable of doing higher. This is mainly because 700 has many more powered axles than the 500 for roughly the same length and weight.


----------



## DET63

train person said:


> This shows a TGV set pulling away from Aix en Provence on the LGV Med.
> 
> 0 -190mph in less than ten minutes....


182 mph @14:03:00

.06 mph @13:56:39

Total time accelerating: 6:21 (=381 seconds)

Total change in speed: 182-.06 (essentially 0 mph)=182 mph

182 mph/381 sec=.48mph/sec (.76 km/hr/sec)

This is an average, however, and does not necessarily reflect the rate of acceleration at its greatest point.


----------

